# Escitalopram and TTC?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello

I have been taking the above SSRI for over a year and I am struggling to conceive. Does anyone know if it can affect conception? My Dr thinks not, though due to my low libido and sorry if this is too much info dry vagina I am coming off the medication, slowly but surely. I've had all my tests and been pregnant before to a different partner and husbands sperm tests ok but he does have low motility and we have been trying for 18 months and I'm 35 so we are being referred. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not something I know anything about so I can't advise you on the SSRI. However, I would say that I haven't heard anything about them causing problems and there was quite a useful thread about taking them during IVF so I will find you the link: it might have some useful information for you.

Don't stop them if you aren't completely happy to do so, especially if there is no reason too. Infertility is really hard and the early stages of investigations can sometimes be more difficult because of all the anxiety caused by waiting.

With regards to the dryness, you can get pro-sperm lubricants that lots of people find effective.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's the link to the thread about anti-depressants during IVF: I know it's a slightly different situation, but there are some links to drug information websites that might help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330578.0

Hope that helps xxx


----------

